# [ebay] Blizzcon Grunty Murloc Marine FigurePet sehr rar!



## Freddy (25. März 2011)

Hallo. 

Ich versteigere gerade das limitierte Figure Pet Grunty von der letzten Blizzcon. Diese Figur gab es nur während der Blizzcon zu kaufen und sie ist daher sehr selten.

hier der Link zur Auktion. cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll

Viel Spass beim bieten und viel Glück.


----------

